# Keeping motivated



## James HKD (Sep 21, 2011)

Ive been practicing Hapkido for about six years now and just recently took on Hankido. I'm totally into what it is that I'm doing but I only have one problem: practicing at home. Its not that I'm too busy I just cant keep myself motivated. What are some things I could do to keep my practice up?


----------



## Blindside (Sep 21, 2011)

I give myself personal goals, when I was an underbelt it was (right or wrong) the next belt.  So a goal might be learn and do Form X at the spring tournament or participate in a full contact event in three months.  I typically use competition of some sort to get me off my mental and physical butt and get going, but that is just me.


----------



## seasoned (Sep 21, 2011)

Mini goals always worked for me also. I could always find something that I could do at home, to enhance the dojo training.


----------



## Blindside (Sep 22, 2011)

I cheat too much if the goals are just something I can accomplish at home, it needs to be something that if I flub something lots of people are going to see and know about it.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Sep 22, 2011)

James HKD said:


> Ive been practicing Hapkido for about six years now and just recently took on Hankido. I'm totally into what it is that I'm doing but I only have one problem: practicing at home. Its not that I'm too busy I just cant keep myself motivated. What are some things I could do to keep my practice up?



In the other thread you mentioned having just come home from the military.  Perhaps you just need to get your routine back.  You also mentioned having to recall Hapkido techniques.  Hopefully that might be a good goal, or mini-goal, to relearn a certain amount of techniques each day.  Perhaps two or three.  It is probably just a question of getting back into a routine of practice.

Good luck with it.


----------

